# Need Help with Paint



## Elvir (Oct 18, 2004)

I need to know, can a professional clear coat be applied over the primer, and hold the same quality protection as the clear coat over the actual paint..I asked the professional shop, and they said they dont know cause they never did that, they always used primer, paint, then clear coat and not just primer clear coat..
Elvir


----------



## jonegti (Dec 29, 2004)

If you're talking about a eurothane primer, as long as it's sanded,it will stick.


----------



## Elvir (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (jonegti)*

yea its an automotive primer, not the autozone one for $.99
Elvir


----------

